# Fehlermeldung bei Latex



## konoha (10. Nov 2015)

Benutze Latex das erste Mal. Bekomme ständig eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich es übersetzen will. wenn ich die Packages zu UTF-8 usw. entferne geht es. aber dann kann ich nicht auf die Buchstaben wie ü und ä etc. zugreifen.
weiß jemand warum der mir die Fehlermeldung ausgibt wenn ich die Packages verwende??


----------



## Flown (10. Nov 2015)

Und was machst du hier in einem Java-Forum?


----------



## stg (11. Nov 2015)

Die Fehlermeldung ist aber doch recht eindeutig. 
Über \documentclass definierst du die grundlegende Struktur des Dokuments. Die Zeile gehört an den Anfang, noch bevor du irgendwelche packages hinzufügst.


----------

